# Texs' Bands



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!








[/quote]you conservative, me impatient and experimenting, i cant tell you which bandset i had on which ss yesterday


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!








[/quote]you conservative, me impatient and experimenting, i cant tell you which bandset i had on which ss yesterday
[/quote]

To tell you the truth, I'm new to tying on my own bands - only did it once actually.
So I'm not in the habit of swapping them back and forth.
Maybe I should start though, that way tying will become more natural - like tying on a fishing lure.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!








[/quote]you conservative, me impatient and experimenting, i cant tell you which bandset i had on which ss yesterday
[/quote]

To tell you the truth, I'm new to tying on my own bands - only did it once actually.
So I'm not in the habit of swapping them back and forth.
Maybe I should start though, that way tying will become more natural - like tying on a fishing lure.
[/quote]yes a good idea, plus if you check some of the vids there are several great techniques, when you tie your own you get your ss to look the way you want it to look.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!








[/quote]you conservative, me impatient and experimenting, i cant tell you which bandset i had on which ss yesterday
[/quote]

To tell you the truth, I'm new to tying on my own bands - only did it once actually.
So I'm not in the habit of swapping them back and forth.
Maybe I should start though, that way tying will become more natural - like tying on a fishing lure.
[/quote]yes a good idea, plus if you check some of the vids there are several great techniques, when you tie your own you get your ss to look the way you want it to look.
[/quote]

Yes, I looked at a few videos - Nathan from Flippinout had a particularly clear one illustrating a couple of techniques.
I don't have forceps, so I went with the thumb technique - and had great results.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Just received a couple of band sets from *Tex *today.
> I haven't installed them yet (don't need to at this time) but I want to say "Thank You" here to Bill.
> These bands are beautifully assembled, and what great pouches!
> I'm almost itching for one of my existing bands to break so that I can give these a try!


why itch? just trade one out, you'll be happy you did
[/quote]

Yeah. I could...
But I'm conservative - my current bands ares still good.
My time will come!








[/quote]you conservative, me impatient and experimenting, i cant tell you which bandset i had on which ss yesterday
[/quote]

To tell you the truth, I'm new to tying on my own bands - only did it once actually.
So I'm not in the habit of swapping them back and forth.
Maybe I should start though, that way tying will become more natural - like tying on a fishing lure.
[/quote]yes a good idea, plus if you check some of the vids there are several great techniques, when you tie your own you get your ss to look the way you want it to look.
[/quote]

Yes, I looked at a few videos - Nathan from Flippinout had a particularly clear one illustrating a couple of techniques.
I don't have forceps, so I went with the thumb technique - and had great results.
[/quote]ha ha my thumbs dont work that way, i use a piece of twist tie, you know the type you find around electrical appliance cords it is smooth no sharp edges, works well also use some waxed thread.


----------

